# [ANN] Easyprompt [UPDATE now 1.1 24/07/2004]

## riquito

EasyPrompt è una utility che consente di creare facilmente un nuovo prompt per la shell. Permette di aggiungere e gestire colori ed utilizzare degli shortcut intuitivi per definire il prompt.

Inoltre è possibile scrivere dei plugin per aggiungere funzionalità al programma.

Un plugin di esempio visualizza lo stato della batteria, e cambia colore da verde a giallo o rosso a seconda del valore corrente. 

Lo trovate su

http://www.sideralis.net

### Changelog per la versione 1.0 ###

E' uscita la versione 1.0, con le seguenti migliorie aggiunte in base alle richieste

- l'help si trova ora in una finestra a parte, ed e' sempre visibile

- nell'help si puo' cliccare su uno shortcut, e questo verra' inserito dove lampeggia il cursore

- aggiunte 4 keywords (dateLong,dateShort,hourLong,hourShort)

- lingua tutta italiana (presto aggiungero' l'inglese)

### Changelog per la versione 1.1 ###

corretti alcuni bug

il file generato viene ora salvato sotto $HOME/.easyprompt

migliorato l'help

l'ebuild aggiornato lo trovate a questo LINK

----------

## federico

Il plugin della batteria non ha ricevuto abastanza feedback ma speriamo che funzioni bene  :Smile: 

----------

## Cagnulein

toghino...che ne dite di fare un ebuild?

----------

## riquito

I gentooisti sono proprio pigri  :Twisted Evil: 

Senza un ebuild non installano più nulla

Prima di fare un ebuild vorrei sapere se alla gente interessa (e ma gari se ci sono bug da mettere a posto).

Venghino signori, venghino.

Riccardo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh un ebuild fa sempre comodo. SI io direi che farlo non e' male

----------

## Sparker

 *riquito wrote:*   

> I gentooisti sono proprio pigri 
> 
> Senza un ebuild non installano più nulla
> 
> 

 

Nooo è che siamo ragazzi puliti, non ci piace sporcare il sistema  :Smile: 

Comunque sembra interessante

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Questo è quello che ho installato:

```
*  dev-python/pygtk

      Latest version available: 2.0.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.0.0-r1

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.pygtk.org/

      Description: GTK+2 bindings for Python

      

*  x11-libs/gtk+

      Latest version available: 2.4.1

      Latest version installed: 2.4.1

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.gtk.org/

      Description: Gimp ToolKit +

      

*  dev-lang/python

      Latest version available: 2.3.3-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.3.3-r1

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.python.org

      Description: A really great language
```

e questo è l'errore che ottengo

```
~/Documenti/Gentoo/script/EasyPrompt

deadhead@INSPIRON8600 $ ./easyprompt.py

** (easyprompt.py:12218): WARNING **: `GtkTextSearchFlags' is not an enum type

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./easyprompt.py", line 333, in ?

    win=Window()

  File "./easyprompt.py", line 174, in __init__

    expander=gtk.Expander('Help')

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'Expander'
```

Posso ipotizzare sia dovuto alla versione un po' datata delle pygtk, am anche con un 

```
root@INSPIRON8600 # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -upv pygtk

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1-r1 [0.12.1] -emacs +nls  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.22 [2.4.21-r1]  28,836 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.85-r1  -build -(selinux)  90 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.10.1-r2 [1.9.4-r3] -bootstrap -build -livecd -static -(uclibc)  114 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040619 [2.3.3.20040420] -build -debug -debug -erandom -hardened -makecheck -multilib +nls -nptl -pic  2,471 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r2 [5.4-r1] -bootstrap -build -debug -(uclibc)  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-4.3-r5 [4.3-r4]  6 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/tcl-8.4.6 [8.3.4] -threads  3,367 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.6 [8.3.4-r1] -threads  3,155 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.7 [1.95.6-r1]  289 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.3.4 [2.3.3-r1] +X -berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc -gdbm -ipv6 +ncurses +readline +ssl +tcltk -ucs2  7,020 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19 [1.18.1-r4] +X  2,472 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.5m-r1 [1.5l-r6] +nls  222 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.4-r1 [5.8.2] -berkdb -debug -gdbm -threads -(uclibc)  11,810 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.4 [5.8.2-r1] -berkdb -doc -gdbm -threads -(uclibc)  11,810 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4 [2.59-r3]  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1 [1.8.3] -(uclibc)  647 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5 [1.4.3-r4] -(uclibc)  2,590 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.4.4 [2.4.1] -doc  2,088 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.6.1-r1 [3.5.7-r1] -lzw-tiff  1,056 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.4 [2.4.1] -doc +jpeg +tiff  9,106 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.2.0 [2.0.0-r1] -gnome +opengl  540 kB

Total size of downloads: 87,700 kB

```

Non arriva mica alla versione di pygtk che richiedete  :Crying or Very sad:  come fare?

----------

## akiross

Perche' io vedo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La registrazione del vostro dominio è scaduta.
> 
> 

 

e un bell'avviso di Aruba.it?

Ecchecchez :\ provate a postare l'IP del server, perche' su questo sito proprio non riesco ad andarci (sara' la 2a o 3a volta che mi esce questo messaggio)

Ciauz

----------

## X-Drum

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nooo è che siamo ragazzi puliti, non ci piace sporcare il sistema 

 

io mi lavo ogni mattina gg

----------

## Cagnulein

 *riquito wrote:*   

> I gentooisti sono proprio pigri 
> 
> Senza un ebuild non installano più nulla
> 
> 

 

è solo una questione di ordine e di uniformità, tutto qui   :Surprised: 

----------

## riquito

scomprimendo il prog si trova il file "INSTALL"

all'interno c'e' segnato che serve

pygtk >= 2.3.92 

http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/pygtk/2.3/pygtk-2.3.92.tar.gz

per ottenerlo via emerge basta copiare l'ebuild di pygtk 2.2.0 rinominandolo in 2.3.92

(e lanciare il solito ebuild nomeebuild digest)

Ciao,

Riccardo

p.s. cmq ok, preparero' un ebuild

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Rettifico, l'ebuild c'è già in portage, semplicemente ho dovuto commentare in 

```
/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask
```

 le righe relative a pygtk ed ecco il nostro amico 

```
root@INSPIRON8600 # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv =dev-python/pygtk-2.3.92

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.3.92 [2.0.0-r1] -gnome +opengl  600 kB

```

  :Mr. Green: 

Installazione perfetta.

2 bug

Se apro l'help, questo copre sia la finestra per la prova del prompt che il pulsante applica per metà. Basterebbe fare la finestra principale più altadi una minima e sarebbe tutto a posto

L'interfaccia è in inglese ma l'help in italiano...

----------

## jdoe

si o tutto in italiano o tutto in inglese  :Very Happy: 

Cmq, sarebbe carino avere l'help disponibile mentre si digita, o ancora meglio poter premere su le parole per vederle inserire... sennò è quasi inutile avere una GUI  :Very Happy: 

Cmq ottima app, complimenti  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *jdoe wrote:*   

> si o tutto in italiano o tutto in inglese 
> 
> Cmq, sarebbe carino avere l'help disponibile mentre si digita

 basta che allunghi la finestra verso il basso e ti compare la parte dove digitare i comandi.

Concordo sull'ottima idea di aver cliccabili le variabili. Inoltre proprorrei altre due variabili, cioè quella relativa alla data e all'ora.

Cmq complimenti ancora!

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Rettifico, l'ebuild c'è già in portage, semplicemente ho dovuto commentare in 
> 
> ```
> /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask
> ```
> ...

 

Non bastava inserire l'entry in /etc/portage/package.unmask ?

----------

## riquito

ok. sono a casa.

complimenti per aver installato il software  :Smile: 

La finestra da me e' grande abbastanza da visualizzare l'help espanso. Immagino sia una questione di font. rimediero'.

Per visualizzare sempre l'help, si potrebbe o ridimensionare la finestra o piazzare l'help su un dialog. Devo pensarci un attimo.

Mi piace l'idea di cliccare su un termine nell'help e farlo inserire in finestra. Verra' inserito.

L'interfaccia e' mezza in inglese mezza in italiano perche' il software e' beta <scusa del programmatore pigro>

Aggiungero' anche i comandi per la data e per l'ora, attualmente omessi perche' devo decidere se dare un formato standard e quale. O magari creare un plugin apposta.

Ricordo che e' comunque possibile inserire i comandi in bash direttamente per eventuali cose molto specifiche.

E ovviamente l'ebuild.

Grazie per il supporto,

Riccardo

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Non bastava inserire l'entry in /etc/portage/package.unmask ?

 sì  :Mr. Green:  breve spiegazione:

Dal momento che in 

```
/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask
```

c'è la voce 

```
# <lucass@gentoo.org> (10 July 2004)

# unstable branch of pygtk.

=dev-python/pygtk-2.3*
```

al fine di installare la suddetta versione di pygtk bisogna prima di tutto "smascherarle" aggiungendo la voce

```
=dev-python/pygtk-2.3*
```

 al file 

```
/etc/portage/package.unmask
```

 (è possibile che questo file non esista, createlo se necessario) ed infine per installarla dovete dare 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge pygtk
```

that's all folks

----------

## federico

Allora, dovremmo avere l'ebuild. Spero che funzioni perche' l'ho testato solo sul mio pc...

Come installare easyprompt?

prima di tutto smascherare le versioni piu' nuove di pygtk

```

echo "=dev-python/pygtk-2.3*" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

```

quindi andare nella portage dir overlay, per me e' /usr/local/portage e creare  un paio di directory...

```

cd /usr/local/portage

mkdir -p app-shells/easyprompt

cd app-shells/easyprompt

```

Copiate dentro l'ebuild che si trova sul sito di sideralis QUI e fatene il digest:

```

wget http://www.sideralis.net/download/easyprompt-1.0.0_beta1.ebuild

ebuild easyprompt-1.0.0_beta1.ebuild digest

```

A questo punto dovreste essere in grado di emergere easyprompt!

```

emerge easyprompt

```

Incrociate le dita e speriamo che l'ebuild funzioni.

A presto con la nuova versione con tutte le features da voi richieste! (Se riquito vorra'  :Smile:  )

----------

## Cagnulein

ebuild funzionante sulla mia macchina  :Smile: 

l'unica cosa è che non vedo i colori nei quadratini, sono tutti grigi, ma se ci clicco il testo cambia colore...

----------

## riquito

vinci il premio per il baco dell'anno   :Shocked: 

che versioni hai di pygtk  e di gtk ?

Hai su un qualche tema particolarmente assurdo?

Ciao,

Riccardo

----------

## Cagnulein

```
*  dev-python/pygtk

      Latest version available: 2.2.0

      Latest version installed: 2.2.0

x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.4
```

come WM ho xfce4, liscio...

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ed infine per installarla dovete dare 
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge pygtk
> ```
> ...

 

Dopo un howto cosi bello sei cascato nel finale:

```
echo ">=dev-python/pygtk-2.3   ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge pygtk

```

@cagnulein credo che le tue pygtk debbano essere aggiornate  :Wink: 

----------

## Cagnulein

```
[$][ghei][/home/cagnulein] cat /etc/portage/package.unmask 

=net-irc/kvirc/kvirc-3.0.0_beta2-r1

=dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0_beta2

=xfce-base/xfce4-session-0.1.1

=dev-python/pygtk-2.3*

```

quindi è l'howto di federico che è sbagliato e anche errore mio che non me ne sono accorto  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Forse...

Ma l'ebuild non dovrebbe essere sbagliato, richiede per l'appunto una versione nuova delle pygtk come dipendenze, forse e' sbagliato solo package umask? (La stringa da me proposta?)

Riuscite a essere piu' precisi cosi' correggo?

Fede

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Riuscite a essere piu' precisi cosi' correggo?

 

A occhio (non posso provare, sono al lavoro), l'unica cosa da precisare che che pygtk oltre che in package.unmask va messo anche in package.keywords visto che pare anche soft-masked

----------

## Cagnulein

stesso problema anche con

```
*  dev-python/pygtk

      Latest version available: 2.3.92

      Latest version installed: 2.3.92

      Size of downloaded files: 600 kB

```

----------

## federico

Che strano..

Che versioni (e che use magari) hai di 

python,gtk,pygtk

?

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.3.4  +X -berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc +gdbm +ipv6 +ncurses +readline +ssl -tcltk -ucs2  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.4  -doc +jpeg +tiff  0 kB 

ps:le pygtk non riescoa mostrartele perche' le avevo messe a mano tempo addietro...

----------

## Cagnulein

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.3.4  +X +berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc +gdbm -ipv6 +ncur

ses +readline +ssl -tcltk -ucs2  7,020 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.4  -doc +jpeg -tiff  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pygtk-2.3.92  +gnome +opengl  0 kB
```

----------

## federico

Lacia il software da shell, ti da output di errore nell'utilizzo? Puoi postarlo?

----------

## Cagnulein

nessun output  :Sad: 

----------

## federico

Neanche se usi un po' il software?

Nessun output nessun errore  :Smile: 

----------

## Cagnulein

c'ho lavorato per 5 minuti prima, creando 2 bash profile ma niente...nessun output...o che non ho una use per la creazione di stampe di degub...

----------

## randomaze

A parte che l'ebuild cerca di scaricarsi il src dai mirror di gentoo tutto bene... quando ho un attimo ti mando la wishlist  :Razz: 

Questo é il mio howto completo:

```
echo "=dev-python/pygtk-2.3*" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo "=dev-python/pygtk-2.3*  ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -uD pygtk

cd /usr/local/portage/

mkdir app-shells

mkdir app-shells/easyprompt

cd app-shells/easyprompt

wget http://www.sideralis.net/download/easyprompt-1.0.0_beta1.ebuild

wget http://www.sideralis.net/download/easyprompt-1.0.0_beta1.tar.bz2

mv easyprompt-1.0.0_beta1.tar.bz2 /usr/portage/distfiles/

ebuild easyprompt-1.0.0_beta1.ebuild digest

echo "easyprompt ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords 

emerge easyprompt
```

----------

## randomaze

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> quando ho un attimo ti mando la wishlist 
> 
> 

 

Una nota: le keyword che si possono usare sono "brutte" e si confondono con il testo... magari andrebbero evidenziate con caratteri particolari tipo il ${keyword}

Come TODO ti propongo:

1. Possibilità di cambiare il nome del file di output

2. Preview (lanci una shell con il nuovo prompt...)

3. Copia il testo direttamente nella clipboard

----------

## Cagnulein

TODO 4: permettere di salvare all'interno del programma il profilo creato in modo da poterlo modificare in futuro

----------

## federico

E' uscita la nuova release per easyprompt, la 1.1.0,  sul sito http://www.sideralis.net nella sezione programmi e' disponibile il download e anche il nuovo ebuild per gentoo.

Sono stati corretti alcuni errori e sono state inserite alcune delle funzioni proposte lungo il thread  :Smile: 

Se qualcuno ha occasione di provarlo e vuole scriverne un feedback ne saremmo lieti  :Smile: 

Federico

----------

